# Hilarious father watching his son show jump



## writer23 (Apr 6, 2010)

Sorry if this has been posted before. Hilarious. This is exactly why I never let my parents attend anything!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Lol. Someone posted this a few months ago, cracks me up every time.


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

awww that's really cute...and i'm sure embarassing for the son. but at least he's being supportive in his own way =P


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Apparently he's a pretty well-respected trainer, too.


----------



## eclaire23 (Oct 26, 2010)

Bahahaha! Lol The sound on my computer doesn't work! Watching that in silence is the funniest thing EVER! Lol good post I needed a laugh!


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Forever laughing!!! :lol:


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh wow, I think I would stop showing if my parents did that!


----------



## mishap (Oct 21, 2010)

That fellow sure does have some awesome moves..Poor kid.


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_Who needs "Zumba"?? ****...that was funny. Thanx for sharing._


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I think I'd purposefully fall off, in the hopes that I'd die, if my dad did that lol.

Did he think it would motivate the horse, or help it jump or something? Haha :lol:


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i think that it's great he's so supportive! lol i wish my parents would support me half as much as that! i would just make sure not to go near them until all the crowd left...


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

LMFAO That dude just won himself 1 free Internets.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

HAHA. I recognize those show grounds. Its from the Devon Horse Show in PA.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Whats with the pelvic thust???? hahaha.
I would be so embarresed. I like the girl in the white breeches expression "what the hell is he doing?" bahahaha!


----------



## x Bustie and Alli x (Jan 15, 2011)

I love how the girl in competition gear has to back away around 2:30 cz he almost jumps into her. So hilarious! If my dad did that he wouldn't come with to competitions... or anywhere horsey... or anywhere i might be recognised.... LOL

Kinda sweet hes so enthusiastic tho


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

omg hahahahaha that was funny.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

My day is made


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

OMFG that was wayyy to funny! I do have to commend the Dad though! I bet that horse jumped extra high and a clean round. All to make sure Dad never EVER did the helping bit again ROFL


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

awe thats pretty cute! kind of looked like something from Mr. Bean lol


----------



## Horselover165 (Jul 25, 2011)

lol that is too much !!!! hahaha


----------



## catsandhorses (Aug 6, 2011)

That is beyond precious!

Looks like the dad has some riding experience. Looks like he is pushing the horse through his hips to the jump.

5 stars!


----------



## jfisher256 (Jul 12, 2011)

That is so funny and so awesome!

Luckily my parents were never like that at shows haha!

I love the guy in the red shirt laughing in the background


----------



## oreotragus (Oct 14, 2010)

LOL!

I think he needs to just ditch the horse and ride on his dad's shoulders over the jumps. :lol:


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

I am seriously embarassed for that man, Good god if I had been there I would have had a hard time trying to peel my eyes off him lol


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

wetrain17 said:


> HAHA. I recognize those show grounds. Its from the Devon Horse Show in PA.


I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought that! I've been to the Devon show grounds enough times to recognize them quite easily, but I felt like that was too much of a coincidence. Haha.

Also, that is one of the funniest things I think I've ever seen. Lol!


----------



## ShadowSpazzz (Aug 9, 2010)

Well...if it helps...


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

OMG just made my day


----------



## newbhj (Jul 31, 2011)

Bahahahaha!
I would be so embarrassed if someone did that to me 
At least his son knows hes doing well!


----------



## heartprints62 (Feb 27, 2010)

With a dad that jumps like that, who needs a horse!?!?!?! ****!!!!! 
Love it!


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

omg that is soooooo funny!


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh thats a good one! I to think its awsome that his dad is so supportive!


----------

